

Ask HN: Best App Portfolios - joshglick

I'm an iOS developer looking to set up a portfolio website to show some of the apps I have built and possibly attract some freelance work. Does anyone have any good examples of portfolios from mobile developers?<p>Thanks!
======
tstegart
There are a few mentioned in this article on tips for portfolio sites that
might give you some inspiration:
[http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2008/12/10-characteristics-o...](http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2008/12/10-characteristics-
of-excellent-portfolio-sites/)

One of the ideas I thought was great was to have a portfolio blog, not a
portfolio site. You can post pictures of your work, but then accompany it with
a technical summary of what problem you you were solving. Great for coders to
showcase the stuff behind the app's UI.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
This is what I am doing and it is attracting work for me. My website has been
up less than 2 weeks and I've already started building an app for my first
client.

My site is just a WordPress blog with pages for my Google Play store, LinkedIn
profile and a Contact Me form. Check it out - jamesjguthrie.com

